# Muskie Net Recommendations



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been asked to join a group to fish for muskie and want to get a proper net. Any recommendations? Telescoping pole would be awesome, or are cradles a good/better alternative?

Thanks!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mine are just big....and cheap to me....but I could see a cradle being very handy and maybe a coated net too....when I catch them it is just by luck....I prefer fishing for something to take home and eat....but they sure are fun when I do catch a few, so a big net is always in the boat anymore


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Cradles are great but difficult to use when alone. Whatever you choose I really like the finsaver bags. They protect the fish and the hooks are less likely to get stuck.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im selling my cradle if any interest, pM me. Only used 1 time...Ive sold the rest of my muskie stuff already.
Dayton area but coud ship or meet reasonable distance away, I do travel over a lot of the state for work.

Salmonid


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

A BIG Frabill telescopic coated bag net.You can leave the Musky in the net to get the hooks out and keeping it alive as well.That should do it.You probably need at least 2 people if you use a cradle.Net works best though.



Roscoe


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

From a kayak a big net is a bit of a problem where space is a premium. Ask Bubbagon if anyone in the party is bringing a canoe. They hold a big net better than a 12' kayak. USMC could probably stash one on his Hobie. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I have a Beckman net that I love. Coated so hooks don't get caught, and big enough that I can leave the fish in the net/water to remove hooks. Had a 49 in it last summer, and plenty of room to work. I used to use a big net, but the non coated netting kept getting the hooks stuck...new net, no problems.

I've never used the cradles, but I imagine it would be next to impossible to use with one person in addition to dealing with rods, pliers, hooks, etc. My result would probably be an expensive muskie cradle sinking to the bottom of the lake.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I also have a Beckman it's been a great net had it for years had to replace the net last year put a fin saver on it wouldn't go any other way 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I've been asked to join a group to fish for muskie and want to get a proper net. Any recommendations? Telescoping pole would be awesome, or are cradles a good/better alternative?
> 
> Thanks!


I am happy to see that you finally see the importance of a muskie net for catch and release. I use a frabill big game, they have a telescopic pole.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Been using a Frabill Power Catch for years....Love it. If you're going to get into muskie fishing, I would also recommend getting yourself a Boga grip. I usually do not net anything under 40" or unless I'm tournament fishing. I use the Boga on everything else and the fish stay in the water until we are ready for a quick picture. Good Luck.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> I am happy to see that you finally see the importance of a muskie net for catch and release. I use a frabill big game, they have a telescopic pole.


Naw, just didnt want to hear the whining. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

after checking out the beckman nets i would say the beckman salmon/musky net would be a great net for what you want it for. they have a large hoop and a 6' handle that extends 3'.
sherman


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

You might want to look into StowMaster nets. They fold up for storage. If storage is a main priority, a folding net is about the only way to go. Mechanically, the StowMaster musky tournament nets work fine. However, the netting on them sucks. The openings are too small and when a musky thrashes and roll up in the net it can take a lot of time getting the fish unhooked and out of the net. I had a really nice fish die on me last year because it took forever to get the fish unhooked and out of the StowMaster netting. I replaced the netting immediately after that. Frabill has replacement netting that fits StowMaster nets. The Frabill netting has larger openings and is made of thick coated rope. I think I paid $65 for the replacement netting. You can call Frabill's customer service and give them the StowMaster net model number and they can get you the right netting. This is a pricey way to go but it is the only way I know of if you want a folding net with good netting.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Am on my second Stowmaster.(first one is on the bottom of St Clair) The one I just got last fall has a different bag on it than the first one. Much deeper and has a more open pattern. Very well made and will fit in a storage compartment of a bassboat.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 21, 2008)

Frabil is prolly the best net money can buy. There are many models to choose from. (I have the Big Game). Telescopic handle, power lock yolk. A little cumbersome to use alone but do-able. I fish from a small boat and it doesn't take up too much room. The bag is heavy so the fish won't roll in them as much as with smaller lighter bags such as some Beckman models. I had a 50$ net from Dick's I used which was safe for the fish but they would get tangled and gettin hooks out of the bag was difficult.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations, It's appreciated, I've ordered a Fabril from Janns.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, It's appreciated, I've ordered a Fabril from Janns.


i did like the frabil tru trax for walleye but it didnt have a big enough net for musky. but it sounds like you found a frabil that will work for you. i wasnt crazy about the handle on the frabil tru trax so this year im trying the ego s2 slider. but again this net isnt big enough for musky. but should be great for walleye with its 24x27 net. i,ll be using it for the 1st time in about 2 weeks when we go up for the jig bite. but the real test will be in july when we go trolling at geneva. good luck with your new frabil.
sherman


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Mine is a Frabil with the telescopic power lock handle but I put a Beckman Finsaver bag on it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cheap musky nets are harder on the fish and can occasionally be the cause of ruined lures.

Unlike the rubber coated nets, the cheaper nets with a plain nylon bag will often catch the muskie's fins and split them. The cheaper ones also have a tendency to badly scrape the fish's slime coat.

The uncoated nets also have a much greater propensity to snag one of the hooks after the fish is netted. When the fish rolls, the lure can get twisted around causing bent hooks or even a broken bait if you use some of the cheaply made, mass-produced, Muskie lures.


----------

